# Spanish Villa with Chapel



## jsp77 (Jun 5, 2017)

Whilst on a family holiday sitting around relaxing by the pool I thought let's have a quick search on google maps and see what i could find. With in about 10 minutes i had found something that caught my eye and was in walking distance. So the next day 3 of us left the villa to check out what i had found. Upon arrival i just couldn't believe what a lovely building it was, soon found our way in and started looking around. 

A few days later i was chatting with the agent of our villa and she said that the Villa we looked at is probably from the 19th century and was more likely to have been built by a wealthy family from the city as a second home. This is all i could find out about it.

*On with the Photos *


https://flic.kr/p/VfqtHF


https://flic.kr/p/VrYsyF


https://flic.kr/p/UdmvmF


https://flic.kr/p/VrYoKt


https://flic.kr/p/UdmrC8


https://flic.kr/p/VrYi6H


https://flic.kr/p/URLJEG


https://flic.kr/p/UdmiLr


https://flic.kr/p/Vor9uW


https://flic.kr/p/Udmf6v


https://flic.kr/p/UaqzaU


https://flic.kr/p/UaqwM7


https://flic.kr/p/URLtH7


https://flic.kr/p/Udm9xg


https://flic.kr/p/Udm6UF


https://flic.kr/p/UaqnTA


https://flic.kr/p/VrY6sc


https://flic.kr/p/Uaqkno


https://flic.kr/p/URLbEj


https://flic.kr/p/VrXWst


https://flic.kr/p/VrXUT6


https://flic.kr/p/VrXTxv


https://flic.kr/p/URL2jL


https://flic.kr/p/VrXPjv


https://flic.kr/p/VoqEZf​
*thanks for looking*


----------



## HughieD (Jun 5, 2017)

That's a fantastic find JSP


----------



## jsp77 (Jun 5, 2017)

Cheers Hughie

Beats sitting round the pool drinking cold beers


----------



## HughieD (Jun 5, 2017)

jsp77 said:


> Cheers Hughie
> 
> Beats sitting round the pool drinking cold beers



Rural Italy and Spain have so much to offer...


----------



## RedX_unleashed (Jun 5, 2017)

Great stuff, and such a peaceful setting. Nice to see most of the stain glass still intact.


----------



## oldscrote (Jun 5, 2017)

Nice find that,interesting that the snooker table has no centre pockets


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 6, 2017)

That's a nice villa. Has its own chapel and games room, the snooker table needs some work done to it. Overall the whole place need some cleaning and painting and it could be a nice holiday home. Looks to be worth about £750.000.


----------



## smiler (Jun 6, 2017)

Lovely little chapel, sound job JSP, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Jun 6, 2017)

I bet you were well happy to find something out there, and what a find! Great pics jsp, I love that chapel


----------



## mookster (Jun 6, 2017)

That little chapel is wonderful


----------



## jsp77 (Jun 6, 2017)

RedX_unleashed said:


> Great stuff, and such a peaceful setting. Nice to see most of the stain glass still intact.



Cheers RedX, as we went through the gates we could see a few smashed windows and was pleasantly surprised at how little it had been vandalised. This must have been empty for 20+ years.




oldscrote said:


> Nice find that,interesting that the snooker table has no centre pockets



Thanks oldscrote, i'm glad you pointed it out as i never noticed before


----------



## jsp77 (Jun 6, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> That's a nice villa. Has its own chapel and games room, the snooker table needs some work done to it. Overall the whole place need some cleaning and painting and it could be a nice holiday home. Looks to be worth about £750.000.



I was quite surprised at what i was seeing and then to find the Chapel on just about the last room we looked in, made it all that much more special. Surely it is still worth saving and hopefully it will be rescued one day.


----------



## jsp77 (Jun 6, 2017)

smiler said:


> Lovely little chapel, sound job JSP, Thanks



Thanks Smiler




mookster said:


> That little chapel is wonderful



Cheers Mookstar


----------



## jsp77 (Jun 6, 2017)

Rubex said:


> I bet you were well happy to find something out there, and what a find! Great pics jsp, I love that chapel



I was really happy to find this one Rubex and in walking distance too. Yes the chapel was a nice touch to finish off with


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 6, 2017)

That's a great find on holiday.fancy being on holiday and going exploring.how naughty.great pics and looks like you had a great time


----------



## jsp77 (Jun 8, 2017)

Mikeymutt said:


> That's a great find on holiday.fancy being on holiday and going exploring.how naughty.great pics and looks like you had a great time



cheers Mikey, would have been rude not to have had a look, had a great time too.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jun 17, 2017)

Whoa amazing find! Nice pics, thanks!


----------



## corn_flake88 (Jun 20, 2017)

Wow! What a beautiful building! Really nice


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 8, 2017)

can't beat a holiday explore!
Good work fella


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 10, 2017)

You can only sit by the pool for so long then you just gota explore innit

What an amazin little find jsp and with a chapel too proper bonus! I take it there was NO ROOF ACCESS to this place

Nevermind there will be another time lol


----------

